

Mejorando.la - iKenshu
https://mejorando.la/

======
gus_massa
[¡Hola desde Argentina!]

This is an English speaking forum, so your submission will probably be killed
or ignored. There were some successful submission in other languages
(including Spanish) but they had unique information that has no equivalent or
similar in English.

I think that you should try to submit some information about your experience
in an English post.

Another possibility is a press coverage. I read the Techcrunch article, but I
think it cover a lot of Colombian strtups. Is there an article only about
yours?

